# Vino de cidra



## Lorena24

Trabajo en un proyecto y no estoy muy segura como traducir al ingles vino de cidra 
Wine of cider , Cider wine 
esto es un poco del tema vino de cidra es una alternativa para aquellas personas que tienen restricciones de azúcar por su problema de diabetes. 

Gracias 

La cidra es un fruto, al que se le conoce más por sus cualidades alimenticias que farmacológicas, posee además actividad antinflamatoria y analgésica, que el investigador y profesor titular de la Universidad Nacional, Ahmed Salama, descubrió como parte de la línea de investigación “Búsqueda de Principios Bioactivos de Plantas Medicinales Colombianas”. 1
Ya estudios internacionales habían demostrado que algunos de sus compuestos tienen efecto anticancerígeno y antitumoral, pero este investigador adscrito al Departamento de Farmacia de la Facultad de Ciencias, logró aislar dos sustancias –estigmasterol y beta-sitosterol–, y demostrar sus beneficios sobre los movimientos del corazón, pues en casos de arritmias aumentan la contractibilidad de los músculos cardiacos, haciendo que el bombeo de sangre se regule además de esto la cidra como se menciona anteriormente reduce los niveles de azúcar en la sangre por la fructuosa ya que cuando ocurre el rompimiento de sus cadenas de carbono y se convierte en alcohol reduce los grados de este. Por tanto este proyecto aporta a las investigaciones mencionadas anteriormente porque destaca otra propiedad de la cidra.


----------



## Txiri

In the USA cider is sold as both a drink with alcohol content, as well as without.

I have never heard of cider wine.  What would it be?


----------



## Martoo

Diculpame que te corrija pero _Sidra_, se escribe con 's' y la verdad que no sabía que existía el vino, pero sí el vinagre.

chau


----------



## Vampiro

Me sumo al clamor popular: ¿Qué es "vino de sidra"?

_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sidra es simplemente cider en inglés. Un espumoso de manzana.


----------



## Vampiro

Treblinka said:


> Sidra es simplemente cider en inglés. Un espumoso de manzana.


Es lo mismo que yo sabía hasta hoy, pero... ¿qué tiene que ver el vino?.
No mezclemos las peras con las manzanas (bueno, en este caso las "uvas" con las manzanas).
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Porque de alguna manera hay que llamarlo...

*vino**.*
 (Del lat. _vinum_).
* 1.     * m. Licor alcohólico que se hace del zumo de las uvas exprimido, y cocido naturalmente por la fermentación.
* 2.     ** m. Zumo de otras plantas o frutos que se cuece y fermenta al modo del de las uvas.*


----------



## Martoo

Vampiro said:


> Es lo mismo que yo sabía hasta hoy, pero... ¿qué tiene que ver el vino?.
> No mezclemos las peras con las manzanas (bueno, en este caso las "uvas" con las manzanas).
> _



Jajaja. Pero es cierto que, es imposible conseguir una bebida a base de uvas, con manzanas.


----------



## Martoo

Treblinka said:


> Porque de alguna manera hay que llamarlo...
> 
> *vino**.*
> (Del lat. _vinum_).
> * 1.     * m. Licor alcohólico que se hace del zumo de las uvas exprimido, y cocido naturalmente por la fermentación.
> * 2.     ** m. Zumo de otras plantas o frutos que se cuece y fermenta al modo del de las uvas.*



Bueno, a la luz de esta aclaración, en todo caso sería _Vino de Manzanas_ nuestra bebida misteriosa.


----------



## Vampiro

Treblinka said:


> Porque de alguna manera hay que llamarlo...
> 
> *vino**.*
> (Del lat. _vinum_).
> *1. *m. Licor alcohólico que se hace del zumo de las uvas exprimido, y cocido naturalmente por la fermentación.
> *2. **m. Zumo de otras plantas o frutos que se cuece y fermenta al modo del de las uvas.*


Sigue siendo un absoluto contrasentido.
"Vino de manzana" te lo aceptaría con la boca medio torcida y mordiéndome el labio para no reírme, pero la sidra no es una planta o un fruto.
Es como si dijeras "ron de whisky" 
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vampiro said:


> Sigue siendo un absoluto contrasentido.
> "Vino de manzana" te lo aceptaría con la boca medio torcida y mordiéndome el labio para no reírme, pero la sidra no es una planta o un fruto.
> Es como si dijeras "ron de whisky"
> _


Si... o leche de soja


----------



## Martoo

Lo interesante es que sí hay un fruto que se llama cidro o cidra (como lo escribió Lorena24) pero el intento de ella al inglés se refiere a la Sidra _Cider_ (la bebida alcohólica).

Así que estaría bueno que se pase por acá y aclare un poco, así no tomamos conclusiones en vano.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

La Wikipedia es un traductor estupendo, la cidra es en inglés citron.
¿Hacen bebidas alcohólicas con cítricos? No me suena nada, pero la  verdad es que a mí me sacas de las uvas y la cebada y me pierdo.


Edito: Me voy a corregir yo misma que ahí me he colado, seguramente sea ésta, aunque sólo se llama cidra en España (_según la wikipedia_) pero que SI se usa para hacer bebidas. Con respecto al nombre en inglés me rindo, pero ahí debe estar, en alguna parte del artículo.


----------



## Venaman

Martoo said:


> Diculpame que te corrija pero _Sidra_, se escribe con 's' y la verdad que no sabía que existía el vino, pero sí el vinagre.
> 
> chau



 Exacto... Sidra se escribe con S y Cidra con C son dos cosas distintas. Sidra es una bebida (alcohólica en España) a base de manzana y cidra una especie de calabaza.  Si cambiamos una letra, enlataríamos las sardinas en _gatas_ y no creo que aguantaran mucho  (aunque a las gatas les gustase) . Al ajo
 Vino de cidra yo lo he oido tambien como vino de calabaza y aunque no estoy seguro creo que sería
* cider brandy *o quiza algo así como *pumpkin wine*


----------



## Venaman

ahora veo que son dos cosas distintas... cider brandy por ahi lo traducen como vino de cidra y es un aguardiente hecho de sidra. pumpkin wine es un vino de calabaza, una bebida que usa un tipo de calabaza (zapallo o cidra) en lugar de la uva para hacer el vino...


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Lorena24 said:


> Trabajo en un proyecto y no estoy muy segura como traducir al ingles vino de cidra
> Wine of cider , Cider wine
> esto es un poco del tema vino de cidra es una alternativa para aquellas personas que tienen restricciones de azúcar por su problema de diabetes.
> 
> Gracias


 
"hard cider" is a very common term used for fermented cider.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Vampiro said:


> Sigue siendo un absoluto contrasentido.
> "Vino de manzana" te lo aceptaría con la boca medio torcida y mordiéndome el labio para no reírme, pero la sidra no es una planta o un fruto.
> Es como si dijeras "ron de whisky"
> _



Yo lo entiendo así.

*Vino* también significa *zumo* de otras plantas o frutos *que se cuece y fermenta* al modo del de las uvas.

Un zumo fermentado acaba por tener un cierto contenido alcohólico ¿no?

Si el tal vino no es de uva puede serlo de otra fruta ¿cierto?

Yo he tomado, en un restaurante español,  "vino de manzana",  directo de una bota, con el mismo sabor que la sidra, la diferencia es que no ha sido espumoso.

A mi me queda muy claro que una cosa es la sidra, otra el vino de manzana y una más el vino de uva.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, si existe algo llamado “cidra”, la cosa empieza a tener más sentido.  Por lo que he visto en fotos podría ser un cítrico usado en medicina, o una calabaza que por estas latitudes llamamos “alcayota”.
Pero hacer vino con una alcayota… plop!
En realidad por acá jamás llamaríamos “vino” a algo que no esté hecho de uva.  A falta de un nombre específico, diríamos “licor de… lo que sea”.
Saludos.
_
 
(Vino de alcayota… juá  )


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Treblinka said:


> La Wikipedia es un traductor estupendo, la cidra es en inglés citron.
> ¿Hacen bebidas alcohólicas con cítricos? No me suena nada, pero la  verdad es que a mí me sacas de las uvas y la cebada y me pierdo.
> ...



El *Curaçao* es un licor elaborado por maceración en alcohol de las cortezas amargas de una variedad de naranja llamada _Citrus curassaviensis.

_Lo he visto siempre en caneco de barro. La corteza de ese variedad de naranja puede ser amarga, pero el licor es muy dulce, por lo que recuerdo comparable al Drambuie o al Glayva, dos licores en los que la cebada armoniza de lo mejor con los cítricos.
Y me sumo a los que dicen que si estamos hablando de una bebida obtenida de las manzanas, es 'sidra' simplemente (no necesariamente espumosa), podemos tascar el freno y pasar por 'vino de manzana', pero en forma alguna 'vino de sidra'. 
Lo que si hay es un aguardiente obtenido por destilación de la sidra; el obtenido en Normandía, Francia, es el 'calvados'. Muy bueno, sin perjuicio alguno de la fidelidad a las uvas y a la cebada (o el maíz). También hay _brandy _de sidra, licor de manzana y orujo de manzana.


----------



## pewen

¿Ese dichoso vino de manzana no será algo parecido a nuestra amada y nunca bien ponderada "chicha de manzana" que los sureños disfrutamos moderadamente  con  harina tostada y azúcar?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Manuel G. Rey said:


> El *Curaçao* es un licor elaborado por maceración en alcohol de las cortezas amargas de una variedad de naranja llamada _Citrus curassaviensis.
> 
> _Lo he visto siempre en caneco de barro. La corteza de ese variedad  de naranja puede ser amarga, pero el licor es muy dulce, por lo que  recuerdo comparable al Drambuie o al Glayva, dos licores en los que la  cebada armoniza de lo mejor con los cítricos.
> Y me sumo a los que dicen que si estamos hablando de una bebida obtenida  de las manzanas, es 'sidra' simplemente (no necesariamente espumosa),  podemos tascar el freno y pasar por 'vino de manzana', pero en forma  alguna 'vino de sidra'.
> Lo que si hay es un aguardiente obtenido por destilación de la sidra; el  obtenido en Normandía, Francia, es el 'calvados'. Muy bueno, sin  perjuicio alguno de la fidelidad a las uvas y a la cebada (o el maíz).  También hay _brandy _de sidra, licor de manzana y orujo de manzana.



Me encanta saber lo del curaçao. Gracias mil.
Con respecto a si el vino de sidra y el vino de manzana son la misma  cosa, la verdad es que no lo sé, pero no me parece descabellado teniendo  en cuenta que el vinagre de sidra y el vinagre de manzana SI son lo mismo.
En todo caso sólo cuestiono el rigor de los bautistas (_que alguien llamó perrito de la pradera a un roedor y así ha quedado..._).


----------



## Vampiro

Yo creo que se nos mezclaron los tantos.  Al parecer quien abrió el hilo se refería a vino de zapallo, perdón, de calabaza, uf, de cidra, que viene a ser algo así como un puré de alcayotas fermentado en barricas de roble.
En cuanto al vinagre me parece que el caso es diferente, porque efectivamente está hecho a partir de la sidra, y esta a su vez de la manzana, ergo, por carácter transitivo, el vinagre es de manzana y ambas denominaciones son válidas.
Coincido con Pewén en que de acuerdo a la definición del diccionario, podríamos llamar “vino de manzana” a la chicha de manzana que se suele destilar en el sur (no es más que una sidra artesanal con menos proceso de filtrado), o sea una especie de pipeño de manzana, algo que en España llaman “cosechero o vino joven”, en este caso de manzana, claro.
Hic, hic… este hilo me está dando sed.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Treblinka said:


> Me encanta saber lo del curaçao. Gracias mil.
> Con respecto a si el vino de sidra y el vino de manzana son la misma  cosa, la verdad es que no lo sé, pero no me parece descabellado teniendo  en cuenta que el vinagre de sidra y el vinagre de manzana SI son lo mismo.
> En todo caso sólo cuestiono el rigor de los bautistas (_que alguien llamó perrito de la pradera a un roedor y así ha quedado..._).



No me parece que se pueda hacer una regla de tres de este estilo

Vinagre de manzana es a vinagre de sidra
como
Vino de manzana es a vino de sidra.

En mi opinion, el 'vinagre' o '_vinum acre_' en sentido estricto procede de la fermentación acética del vino de uva. Pero puesto que la RAE ha decidido llamar vino al hecho con otras frutas, pues habrá 'vinagre de sidra', que propiamente debería ser 'sidagre'.
Lo que no he oído nunca es 'vinagre de uva', y por tanto no le doy la bienvenida a 'vinagre de manzana.


----------



## Martoo

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo que se nos mezclaron los tantos.  Al parecer quien abrió el hilo se refería a vino de zapallo, perdón, de calabaza, uf, de cidra, que viene a ser algo así como un puré de alcayotas fermentado en barricas de roble.
> En cuanto al vinagre me parece que el caso es diferente, porque efectivamente está hecho a partir de la sidra, y esta a su vez de la manzana, ergo, por carácter transitivo, el vinagre es de manzana y ambas denominaciones son válidas.
> Coincido con Pewén en que de acuerdo a la definición del diccionario, podríamos llamar “vino de manzana” a la chicha de manzana que se suele destilar en el sur (no es más que una sidra artesanal con menos proceso de filtrado), o sea una especie de pipeño de manzana, algo que en España llaman “cosechero o vino joven”, en este caso de manzana, claro.
> Hic, hic… este hilo me está dando sed.
> _



De acuerdo con vos. Está claro que Lorena24 hablaba de la cidra o cidro (esa calabaza) y que me parece que estamos dando mucho vuelta a un tema ya resuelto.
Por ahí uno dijo brandy y otro hard. La traducción de esa fruta es _citron_.
Dejemos que la que inició el _thread_ elija la opción más conveniente.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No me parece que se pueda hacer una regla de tres de este estilo
> 
> Vinagre de manzana es a vinagre de sidra
> como
> Vino de manzana es a vino de sidra.
> ...
> Lo que no he oído nunca es 'vinagre de uva', y por tanto no le doy la bienvenida a 'vinagre de manzana.


No, si no hago reglas de tres, sólo me desconcierto ante la arbitrariedad de usos:
 Es correcto vinagre de sidra (frente al vinagre de manzana)
 Y es correcto vinagre de arroz (frente a vinagre de sake)
 Estoy deseando que vuelva Lorena24 para decirnos que efectivamente se refería a la cidra


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo que se nos mezclaron los tantos.  Al parecer quien abrió el hilo se refería a vino de zapallo, perdón, de calabaza, uf, de cidra, que viene a ser algo así como un puré de alcayotas fermentado en barricas de roble.
> En cuanto al vinagre me parece que el caso es diferente, porque efectivamente está hecho a partir de la sidra, y esta a su vez de la manzana, ergo, por carácter transitivo, el vinagre es de manzana y ambas denominaciones son válidas.
> Coincido con Pewén en que de acuerdo a la definición del diccionario, podríamos llamar “vino de manzana” a la chicha de manzana que se suele destilar en el sur (no es más que una sidra artesanal con menos proceso de filtrado), o sea una especie de pipeño de manzana, algo que en España llaman “cosechero o vino joven”, en este caso de manzana, claro.
> Hic, hic… este hilo me está dando sed.
> _



¿Existe un vino de cidra, cidracayote, zapallo, alcayota, auyama, calabaza blanca, pantana, ayote, cayote, chilaca, chilacayote, lacayote, chiverre o sambo, en definitiva de _Cucurbita ficifolia_, y, de existir, es bebestible?
Para hacer cabello de ángel, bien. Y si tiene azúcar, se podrá hacer vino. 
Cosas oiredes que vos pasmaredes. 
Aunque en la Cuba precastrista se había empezado a elaborar y beber sin consecuencias letales un vino de papaya, perdón, fruta bomba o _chichihualtzapotl_. Todo parece posible.


----------



## Vampiro

La verdad es no lo sé, sigue faltando contexto, pero por comentarios de otros foreros al parecer sí, sí existe.
Y no es de extrañarse, si por fermentación se puede extraer alcohol de casi cualquier cosa.
Los presidiarios, en Chile, preparan “pájaro verde” a partir del barniz.  Claro que más de uno ha parado las patas, porque el resultado es alcohol metílico, altamente tóxico.  Otros un poco menos audaces, y con más seso, preparan licor a partir del arroz.
Con la cidra o alcayota en Chile lo único que se hace es mermelada, que mezclada con nueces queda muy rica.  Mi mamá suele plantar alcayotas en su casa, creo que este verano estudiaré seriamente la posibilidad de preparar un alambique para salir de dudas.
¡Al buen vino de alcayotas!
¡¡¡Salud!!!
Saludos… hic… hic…
_


----------



## Calambur

Treblinka said:


> *vino**.*
> (Del lat. _vinum_).
> *1. *m. Licor alcohólico que se hace del zumo de las uvas exprimido, y cocido naturalmente por la fermentación.
> *2. **m. Zumo de otras plantas o frutos que se cuece y fermenta al modo del de las uvas.*


No estoy de acuerdo con la definición 2. Eso se lo inventaron los "honorables", seguramente. 
El vino, o es de uva, o no es vino, ¡faltaba más!

Además, no todas las cidras son calabazas, algunas tienen forma de herperidio, y con hesperidios, por aquí, hacemos Hesperidina, que es un licor (como curiosidad les cuento que tiene el número 1 en el Registro de Marcas).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Calambur said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la definición 2. Eso se lo inventaron los "honorables", seguramente.
> El vino, o es de uva, o no es vino, ¡faltaba más!



Pues a mi me gustaría que los españoles me dijeran si ellos toman vino de manzana o no, porque el que yo probé fue en un restaurante español y me dijeron que asi se llamaba .  Y a manzana sabía, pues.


----------



## Vampiro

Veo que Lorena nos aportó algo de contexto, pero al menos a mi me dejó peor que antes, sobre todo con eso de que en la cidra “_cuando ocurre el rompimiento de sus cadenas de carbono y se convierte en alcohol reduce los grados de este_”.
Chino mandarín.  
Tampoco me queda claro a cuál (a esta altura parece que hay varias) de las cidras se refiere… ¿al cítrico?.
Porque si es para diábeticos, dudo que se trate de la alcayota.
_


----------



## Venaman

I found this:
Cédratine is an after-dinner liqueur made from citrons. It is usually served in stem glasses.

It is made from sugar syrup, and citron extracts. Cédrat is sometimes mistakenly translated in English as meaning "cedar."  In fact, it means "Citron." Specifically, it is Buddha's Hands citrons  that are used.
Here is a pic:

​
http://www.leschaissaintfrancois.com/media/corse__011746000_0950_18122008.jpg


----------



## Venaman

and about pumpkin liquor (or pumpkin wine): the only one around was Bols Pumpkin Smash and they stopped sending it to the US a few years back.


​


----------



## Venaman

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues a mi me gustaría que los españoles me dijeran si ellos toman vino de manzana o no, porque el que yo probé fue en un restaurante español y me dijeron que asi se llamaba .  Y a manzana sabía, pues.



Yo personalmente no lo conozco, aquí en España que yo sepa, con manzana y que lleve alcohol, la sidra (asturiana para que sea la mejor). Pero de vino de manzana no había oído hablar hasta ahora.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues a mi me gustaría que los españoles me dijeran si ellos toman vino de manzana o no, porque el que yo probé fue en un restaurante español y me dijeron que asi se llamaba .  Y a manzana sabía, pues.



Ni lo tomo ni lo conozco. Puede que dijeran vino de manzana pensando que no conocerías la sidra.
En Valencia es muy popular la horchata hecha con chufas, un pequeño tubérculo. En una ocasión invité a unos americanos a tomar horchata, preguntaron lo que era, y como mis conocimientos de inglés no llegan al nivel de la chufa, les dije que era 'leche de almendras subterráneas'; la respuesta y la horchata los dejaron satisfechos, pero no sé si los entenderán si piden en algún lugar 'leche de almendras subterráneas'.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo entiendo el uso de vino de manzana, lo dice el DRAE y habrá que acatarlo. Pero jamás lo vi en España y el concepto me es totalmente ajeno. En la zona de la que era oriundo mi padre, de arraigada (nunca mejor dicho) tradición vitivinícola, si alguien sirviera vino de manzana sería linchado de inmediato, probablemente.


----------



## The Prof

Those who still doubt that wine can be made from the various fruits that have been mentioned should take a glance at this page:

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso-cocina-dominicana-2-parte-mejor-esta-aqui/algunos-sabores-vinos

From what Lorena has said, we do not seem to be talking about wine made from apples here (although I can promise you that it is very nice - we have made and drunk a great deal of apple wine and wines made from many other fruits and vegetables). 

It does seem most likely that we are talking about wine made from the 'citron'. 
If that is the case, there only really seems to be one possible translation: *'citron wine'* - unless someone has a better idea!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Según el documento que nos facilita The Prof, hay en la República  Dominica una gran variedad de vinos, entre los que destaca el de uvas:

_"**** Vino de uva:_
_Ingredientes: 3 libras de uvas, 5 libras de azúcar, 1 galón de agua, 2 cucharadas de levadura."_

¡Temblad Borgoña, Burdeos, Champagne, Rioja, Ribera del Duero, Jerez,  Chianti, Oporto, Madeira, bodegas de Chile, California, África del Sur,  regiones vinateras del mundo mundial! ¡Aquí llega EL VINO, hecho con  uvas, quizá de vid, azúcar, agua y levadura! ¡Grapes wine! Aquí solo se  salvan los vinos alemanes, protegidos por la Weingesetz, que regula  todos los aspectos acerca de la denominación, composición, elaboración y  embotellado del vino.


----------



## Martoo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Según el documento que nos facilita The Prof, hay en la República  Dominica una gran variedad de vinos, entre los que destaca el de uvas:
> 
> _"**** Vino de uva:_
> _Ingredientes: 3 libras de uvas, 5 libras de azúcar, 1 galón de agua, 2 cucharadas de levadura."_
> 
> ¡Temblad Borgoña, Burdeos, Champagne, Rioja, Ribera del Duero, Jerez,  Chianti, Oporto, Madeira, bodegas de Chile, California, África del Sur,  regiones vinateras del mundo mundial! ¡Aquí llega EL VINO, hecho con  uvas, quizá de vid, azúcar, agua y levadura! ¡Grapes wine! Aquí solo se  salvan los vinos alemanes, protegidos por la Weingesetz, que regula  todos los aspectos acerca de la denominación, composición, elaboración y  embotellado del vino.



Y te olvidaste de la Argentina hermano!


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Según el documento que nos facilita The Prof, hay en la República Dominica una gran variedad de vinos, entre los que destaca el de uvas:
> 
> _"**** Vino de uva:_
> _Ingredientes: 3 libras de uvas, 5 libras de azúcar, 1 galón de agua, 2 cucharadas de levadura."_
> 
> ¡Temblad Borgoña, Burdeos, Champagne, Rioja, Ribera del Duero, Jerez, Chianti, Oporto, Madeira, bodegas de Chile, California, África del Sur, regiones vinateras del mundo mundial! ¡Aquí llega EL VINO, hecho con uvas...


Y te faltó el remate genial del artículo, Manuel:

_"Y así se hacen los vinos. Recuerden cómo se preparan, y también que una vez hechos, después de haberlos sacados a los 21 días, ya pueden durar muchísimo tiempo y cuanto más añejo mejor."_

Tomá mate.
5000 años de cultura vitivinícola resumidos en 34 palabras.
Mañana mismo voy a una enoteca a buscar algún Gran Reserva de República Dominicana.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Venaman

Dejandonos de chistes, en esa página dan una idea:
**** Vino de naranja:
 Ingredientes: 2 litros de jugo de naranja, 2 litros de agua, 2 cucharadas de levadura, 5 libras de azúcar.
 Nota: de esta forma se  preparan los vinos de piña, toronja, mandarinas, etc.


La cidra es tambien conocida como toronja... igual van por aquí los tiros...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Martoo: Es que pasaba como con las cerezas, que sacaba una denominación de origen, y detrás salían dos más. Bueno, adjudícate la Rioja, que también es zona de vinos muy estimables. 
Vampiro: Ví la frase que citas, resumen y compendio de la ciencia enológica, pero no soy codicioso y decidí  dejarla para alguien que tomase el testigo.
Venaman: Tienes toda la razón, por ahí van los tiros. Vivo en el centro de una zona naranjera, La Plana de Castellón, y todas las mañanas me tomo como medio litro de zumo de naranja, con una dosis de agua que durante la temporada baja puede llegar a ser una cuarta parte del total, y al inicio de temporada le pongo una cucharadita de azúcar; paso de la levadura. Sale una bebida de lo mejor, pero no sabía que puedo llamarla vino, aunque tenga una graduación alcohólica más bien moderada, pero lo pondré unas gotas de marc de cava.


----------



## Venaman

Yo vivo en una zona netamente vitivinicola, una de las denominaciones de origen más antiguas de España sino la más y de la que Descartes dijo que debía estar muy cerca del paraíso si se hacían ese tipo de vinos, pero aún así, el vino de cidra o vino de manzana me son desconocidos totalmente, no el vino de calabaza del que si he oído hablar y al principio pensé que hablaban de el.

Manuel G. Rey por cierto, para poderle llamar vino haría falta que lo dejaras fermentar durante al menos 3 semanas, digamos que es eso, el proceso, lo que hace "vino" de cualquier fruta, el zumo con levaduras y fermentando un tiempo, luego viene todo lo demás... aquí si le echan azúcar al mosto,antes de comenzar la fermentación, al resultado ya no lo llaman vino, (sería una mistela por ejemplo) por que se ha añadido algo que el vino no debería llevar.


----------



## Venaman

aquí aparece algo... quiza en esta página encuentres la traducción lo haría yo pero no tengo tiempo ahora.
http://www.ttb.gov/wine/spanish_qa.shtml


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Venaman said:


> ...
> 
> Manuel G. Rey por cierto, para poderle llamar vino haría falta que lo dejaras fermentar durante al menos 3 semanas, digamos que es eso, el proceso, lo que hace "vino" de cualquier fruta, el zumo con levaduras y fermentando un tiempo, luego viene todo lo demás... aquí si le echan azúcar al mosto,antes de comenzar la fermentación, al resultado ya no lo llaman vino, (sería una mistela por ejemplo) por que se ha añadido algo que el vino no debería llevar.



En primer lugar, enhorabuena por vivir cerca del Paraíso. Si Descartes lo dijo, por algo será.
En segundo lugar, no quiero imaginarme lo que sería de mis dos vasos de zumo de naranja si los dejo fermentar durante al menos 3 semanas. 
En resumen, me gustaría que se definiera lo que es el vino, con conocimiento de causa y no con la manga ancha de la RAE y aún menos con la alegría de quien llama vino a cualquier cosa que le apetezca; y se regulara de forma que no se llamara vino a lo que no lo es. El vino es algo muy serio, como para jugar con ese término.


----------



## Venaman

Es cierto, el vino es algo muy serio. Si aceptamos la definición de Calambur de vino todo este hilo carece de sentido, ya que si es de cidra no es de uva y entonces no puede ser vino. 
Para mi vino es la bebida resultante (alcohólica por la fermentación) de fermentar la pulpa de una fruta con agua y levadura, sin NINGÚN otro añadido, debe fermentar la propia fructosa y no puede añadírsele ni alcohol ni azúcar. No sé si se considerará aquí, en el foro, valida mi opinión, pero es la aceptada en muchos otros sitios, y no voy a entrar en la etimología de la palabra vino, ni quiero profundizar más en su semántica. El hecho de que exista vino de cidra, calabaza o manzana me da la razón. 

No sé como estaría tu zumo de naranja si los dejas fermentar esas tres semanas (no he probado a hacerlo) pero si se qué pasa si en lugar de zumo de naranja es zumo de uva.

Tampoco sé como llamarían ustedes a la bebida que resulta de esta fermentación que describo si en lugar de uva se usa manzana, pera, cidra o calabaza.

Aqui añado la definición de vino según el gobierno americano:
*Para propósitos de los requisitos de  certificación, ¿Qué es un “vino natural” (natural wine )?  * 
        Un vino natural es el producto del jugo o  mosto de uvas maduras  y sanas, u otra fruta madura y sana (incluyendo bayas)  hecho con  cualquier tratamiento de bodega autorizado por sub-secciones F y L de   27 CFR parte 24, conteniendo no mas de 24 por ciento de alcohol por  volumen y  conteniendo no mas de 21 por ciento por peso (21 grados  “Brix” de vino  desalcoholizado) de sólidos totales.

*For the purpose of the certification requirements, what is a “natural   wine”?*
A natural wine is the product of the juice or must of sound,  ripe grapes or   other sound, ripe fruit (including berries) made with  any cellar treatment   authorized by subparts   F and L of 27 CFR part 24,  containing not more than 24 percent alcohol by   volume and containing  not more than 21 percent by weight (21 degrees Brix   de-alcoholized  wine) of total solids.​


----------

